# She doesn't love me anymore...



## bluchwinn3232 (Aug 24, 2013)

My fiance is kicking me out of our place of living. She says that she is bored of me and that I am too sexual. I think she wants to call of the engagement and end our relationship as well. She's given me an actual date and time to be gone by... like I'm a tenant or something... 

I've always been so loving to her... She even SAID that I treat her well. I give her as much extra money as I possibly can and I buy her clothes and food that she likes and I basically do anything she asks me to do without question. I think she thinks I'm too sexual because when I come home I try to hug her and give her a kiss, but she's usually busy. We haven't even HAD sex yet. I dunno, we've been engaged for over a year now and I've been very patient with her about the sex. Sometimes I just have really bad days and all I wanna do is be held. She used to be that person too. In fact she said that once we started living together she would still be that person...

Life is ****. I gave everything for her. I sacrificed my friendships, I burned bridges with my family to see her. I've spent so much money on her, I could probably still be in college if I didn't have these extra financial responsibilities.

I don't know what to do. I don't have friends. My parents don't love me, I'm a failure to them and they won't let me stay at their home. I don't have enough money for a new place at the moment. I don't know what to do. I'm so trapped and alone and nobody cares about me anymore. 
:scratchhead:
I am probably going to camp out in my car for the next two months until I can afford a home. I've done things similar to this before, so this is nothing new. I just wish I had somebody. That's why I've joined this forum and posted this. I just wish somebody loved me or at least cared about me. I dunno. My intention by posting this was to find someone, as crazy as that sounds. Although that is ridiculous, I hope you guys can come up with some helpful responses, or post anything you'd like in return. I appreciate any responses or anybody reading this. Thanks guys.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello nice guy, please read "No more Mr. Nice guy"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Its called a fitness test and your passing...and that my friend is bad.

chicks dig confident men, chicks also like alpha males...but they also like bete males.

pick one and go with it.

But let me warn you respect is earned and must be commanded...your old lady is phucking with you!

Again chicks dig confident men!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

One more thing, welcome her proposel and wish her the best with a smile on your face.

Ya, I get it, your scared sh!tless just like I once was, but in the end she will respect you more then she will like you...and that my friend is worth its weight in gold. At the end of the day her respect will out weight her dislike. Hell her dislike will attract you more then you kissing her @ss!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

After 23 yrs of marriage ....please some one tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

bluchwinn3232 said:


> My fiance is kicking me out of our place of living. She says that she is bored of me and that I am too sexual. I think she wants to call of the engagement and end our relationship as well. She's given me an actual date and time to be gone by... like I'm a tenant or something...
> 
> I've always been so loving to her... She even SAID that I treat her well. I give her as much extra money as I possibly can and I buy her clothes and food that she likes and I basically do anything she asks me to do without question. I think she thinks I'm too sexual because when I come home I try to hug her and give her a kiss, but she's usually busy. We haven't even HAD sex yet. I dunno, we've been engaged for over a year now and I've been very patient with her about the sex. Sometimes I just have really bad days and all I wanna do is be held. She used to be that person too. In fact she said that once we started living together she would still be that person...
> 
> ...



You do have somebody, you have you. Start there. Also your realities you described is grouped under "negative self talk". Focus on you, what you want, what you need. Ignore that other stuff, eyes focused on your goals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

well few things you did wrong 1. you ****ed over your friends for a girl never ever do that unless they try and hit on her or something similar. 2. you ****ed over your own family on a girl again you never do that if my parents didn't like a girl I was dating then I would say I'm dating her regardless of what you say but still make time for them. 3. is it your place or her place if its got your name on the lease then tell her to GTFO if its got both of your names then say F*** You I will leave when the lease is up and my name isn't on it anymore, if its just her name then still tell her to go jump and save like crazy and leave asap but make sure you don't pay for her to still live there all nice


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

you just want to cuddle? hmmm

getting married precoitous is not a good idea, the fact that you have been engaged for over a year and live together without her having jumped your bones is a sign! not a good sign!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

The next time you see her, drop to your knees and thank her for her honesty. She could have hid all of this until you put a ring on her finger. Make plans to move out ASAP, and find someone who acutally wants to be with you.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

be ever so thankfull you guy arn't married yet. and move on you dodged a major bullet.

condisider your self the lucky guy who found out now.


----------



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe you shouldn't do everything for her, like RandomDude said, read No more Mr Nice Guys. The problem i see is because you do everything for her. We as men cannot give up everything we have for women, the y dont deserve it. You shouldn't spent all that money with her, what if she finds someone who earns more than you? Dont sacrifice your friendships. About burn bridges with family, never. Listen to me, wife or girlfriend, it doesnt matter tomorow we can lose them, they can dump us, now father and mother is for a lifetime. Think about it! Start to love yourself.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> The next time you see her, drop to your knees and thank her for her honesty. She could have hid all of this until you put a ring on her finger. Make plans to move out ASAP, and find someone who acutally wants to be with you.


Have you rented an apartment together? Let her leave. She can stay in a car and you can let her come and take a shower once a week.

You are too dependent on her. She sees this. You need to get out of this and build your confidence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

